# COMCAST replacement cable modem



## ladybridgeport

I'm tired of being charged 5 bucks a month for Comcasts modem rental fee. I also have Comcast phone and wonder what kind of cable modems out there will work with the Comcast internet and phone service?


----------



## porterjw

Any cable modem should work. All it does it take an incoming broadband line and  make it usable to you.


----------

